# Test Bite or Warning Nip?



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

I got two female rats last Friday, one is brown, and the other is a PEW. The PEW seems to be more dominant, but I can't really tell because they are not tamed yet. I use baby food on a spoon, and when I put it in the cage, the brown one eats it, then hides or sniffs my finger. The PEW eats it, then sniffs and nips my finger when she finds it. The nip does not hurt or draw blood. Sometimes when I only put my hand in the cage, the rats chatter their teeth, then the PEW nips my hand again. What can I do to stop this? I don't want it to turn into a harder bite.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

When I first got Wren she used to nip me, after a bit she learned that when she nipped I would take my hand away. She started biting when I put my hand in the cage. She even drew blood a few times. To stop her I put a glove on and just started touching her/petting her. She bite the glove a lot but after one season she stopped biting after she learned it would do nothing to get me away. I would not do this if your rat is scared of you. Wren was not at all scared, she just wanted to get her way. If you want you could put the baby food on your finger instead of a spoon, most rats will just lick it off instead of biting at it and I think it is better for bonding. Don't ever give up on your rats, and I think it makes all the difference to be confident when handling them. If you go about it right your rats will be great pets! My once bitey Wren is now a food loving girl who loves to ride around in my hands (she does not stay on my shoulder) and explore. Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Update: I was trying to feed them baby food again. The brown one ate it and was starting to go back. My hand was above them, and I was just about to give the PEW some off the spoon when she lunged and nipped my finger. It didn't break it skin, but it hurt more than the nips.


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Phoene said:


> If you want you could put the baby food on your finger instead of a spoon, most rats will just lick it off instead of biting at it and I think it is better for bonding.


 The thing is, both the rats will bite and lick the spoon to get the food. The PEW even half-lunges at the spoon and chomps down on it. Do you think putting the baby food on gloves will work?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

You could do that, if they are biting the spoon it might not be worth it.


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

I continued feeding them baby food on a spoon. I tried using gloves, and she nibbled on them, so I gently pushed back and wiggled my fingers. Sometimes, I hear them chattering their teeth when I pull the spoon away. Are they bruxing? If so, why would they be happy at the food leaving?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

That is bruxing. I think they brux when feeling happy/stressed/sick and other strong emotions. They also do it just to grind their teeth down. I really don't know what they would be feeling when you take the spoon away, maybe annoyed?


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Phoene said:


> That is bruxing. I think they brux when feeling happy/stressed/sick and other strong emotions. They also do it just to grind their teeth down. I really don't know what they would be feeling when you take the spoon away, maybe annoyed?


So it's kind of like a cat purring?

Anyways, I tried having them lick the baby food off my finger. No biting yet!


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, I think so. Doesn't a little rat tongue on your hand feel great?


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Yup!;D

I think I scared the brown one, though. She nibbled on the glove and I wiggled my fingers in her face. She's more shy than the albino, so she shrank back into her box. Is this just me worrying too much, or should I do something? If she continues being shy, I'll focus on the white one, and let her learn.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

You could let the shy one have her space until she learns or you could take the hides away. It sounds kind of mean but when they have nowhere to hide they realize there is nothing to be scared of. Now after a month or two of not having a hide my girl, who used to run there at the slightest sound, stays out in the open unless something bad happens. Either way would work I think.
As for scaring them accidentally, I do it all the time! Just a few hours ago when they were out for free range time, I scratched Lark's rump when she didn't know I was going to. She ran all the way to the end of the bed and into her play house. As long as you are spending time with them and making it fun (treats, treats, treats, or any other thing you found they like taking/doing with you) they will be fine! I know how it can be worrying with new rats that are not right away the lovey-dovey, cuddly rats we read about but keep trying and you will get through to them! Since they are girls they might be to crazy to actually sit down and cuddle like the boys do, but watching them run around is so much more entertaining!


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.
When I took them out of the cage today, I noticed that the brown one has a little bit of blood on her ear. Not inside, but on the tip. Is this just from scratching too hard? She is a dumbo, if that helps.


----------

